# Tone pot knob solution anyone??



## malakei (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey guys I don't know if this is the right place to post this or not but I have a question. I've recently gutted and modded my Highway 1 strat, I put all nice new guts but was unable to get my hands on a USA made push/pull pot so I bought a descent quality korean one. Problem being of course my USA spec knobs wont fit the asian spec shaft. Is there a best way to get the USA knob on there securely without making a glue or tape mess/? Anyone ever heard of an adapter sleeve or something that fits the asian spec and then the usa spec knob could fit over top??? 

ANyone????


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

*(1/4) inch = 6.35 millimeters*


That is the main issue, the Imperial is 1/3 a millimeter bigger than the rest of the planets metric. Hot melt glue is quick and works.


----------



## NGroeneveld (Jan 23, 2011)

That super thin white tape used for connecting plumbing pipes would probably work.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

NGroeneveld said:


> That super thin white tape used for connecting plumbing pipes would probably work.


+1 that's exactly what I use on my PRS shafts so the knobs fit sung. (That felt dirty to type)


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

NGroeneveld said:


> That super thin white tape used for connecting plumbing pipes would probably work.



Teflon tape. 

Good idea, and not as "permanent" as glue.......


Wrap it up good and tight and stick it on. Might just work!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

thats a neat idea as well. Will have to try it. Hot melt is also not permanent hahaha stuff falls apart if you look at it wrong!


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm not saying it would work, I'm no tech lol.....just maybe.


----------



## malakei (Oct 11, 2010)

was hoping for a cleaner solution but maybe ill try tape
thx guys


----------



## Jims (May 29, 2007)

Teflon tape might be tricky to use on a such a small surface, but it shouldn't be messy at all. If you can manage it, it won't even be visible.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

Jims said:


> Teflon tape might be tricky to use on a such a small surface, but it shouldn't be messy at all. If you can manage it, it won't even be visible.


Can take some nimble fingers to get that first, tight wrap started. One or two wraps is all it really takes and it's invisible.


----------

